# Habistat pulse proportional Thermostat problem



## jordan4440 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi guys,i have a bearded dragon and recently i installed a digital thermometer, when i check the temperature it says 84.0 which seems far to low,the highest the thermostat has ever reached is 90.4 and thats on full, so im not sure if its my ceramic heater or the thermostat
Could anyone provide an insight to this? 


Thanks


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

First try running the ceramic heater (personally for beardies I prefer spot light bulbs - beardies associate light with heat) without the stat and see what temperature you get. If it gets higher then you know your heater is working. 

Next check your thermometer. Even some of the digital ones can be several degrees out. Place it in boiling water and see if it reads 212F or 100C.

Then it is a case of moving the stat probe further to the cooler side of the viv - this will increase the heat output - experiment until you have the correct cool side, warm side and basking temps.


----------



## jordan4440 (Oct 28, 2013)

jools said:


> First try running the ceramic heater (personally for beardies I prefer spot light bulbs - beardies associate light with heat) without the stat and see what temperature you get. If it gets higher then you know your heater is working.
> 
> Next check your thermometer. Even some of the digital ones can be several degrees out. Place it in boiling water and see if it reads 212F or 100C.
> 
> Then it is a case of moving the stat probe further to the cooler side of the viv - this will increase the heat output - experiment until you have the correct cool side, warm side and basking temps.


Ok,thanks for the advice


----------

